# I'm happy!



## Scottsabby (Apr 8, 2010)

My wife don't want me to talk to ya'll any more but she'll get over it. She saw me reading for a few days on here then was very suspicious the other day when I told her I was stopping by the gun shop for some "ammo" on the way home.
Filled out the adoption papers on a Kimber stainless 45 and a Diamondback .380 while I was there. Pick them up Monday.


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

congrats


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

Very nice, congratulations.


----------



## Tuefelhunden (Nov 20, 2006)

Gotta be sneaky with the ladies some times. Most, but certainly not all, don't understand what many of us here would term a healthy addiction. Congrates on your new aqusitions.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Explain that they are to you like jewelery are to women except guns are useful.
After she calms down you can get them.


----------



## johnr (Jun 13, 2008)

Or, use the same logic they use. Buy what you want, remove the tags and put in the safe. When you get it out to go to the range " when and where did you get that?". "oh, this old gun? I've had the a while"

do you think that will work for you?

Ymmv
j


----------



## twomode (Jun 7, 2009)

Don't forget, it's easier to get forgiven than permission.


----------



## Tuefelhunden (Nov 20, 2006)

twomode said:


> Don't forget, it's easier to get forgiven than permission.


+1 Yes that!


----------

